
Hololens Commercial Suite - runesoerensen
https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-us/commercial-suite
======
csydas
For those of you with one already, are you using it daily? And if so, how are
are you using it?

I noticed in the FAQ that Microsoft itself seems to be letting users fill in
the blanks[1]:

> Why would I want holograms in my real world? >We’ve made incredible advances
> as an industry in the ways we interact with computers. However, we are still
> constrained because we must conform to the ways computers recognize our
> commands through a keyboard or by touching a screen. Using holograms, you
> can place your digital content, such as apps, information, and even multi-
> dimensional videos, in the physical space around you, so you can interact
> with it in the same ways that you interact with physical objects.

>Who will benefit most from Microsoft HoloLens? >This is just the beginning.
While our current focus is growing the ecosystem through the efforts of
pioneering developers and commercial partners, we are also committed to
releasing HoloLens to consumers in the next few years.

To me, those FAQ answers say that Microsoft doesn't have a clear use case and
instead just wants to make sure they have a platform in case Holo-computing
does take off. I openly admit this is my interpretation, but I'm just
wondering why this is touted as a business tool without too many suggestions
or offerings from MS on what you're actually supposed to use it for or how it
benefits.

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-
us/faq](https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-hololens/en-us/faq)

------
Maarten88
I set up a Hololens (developer edition) this week and I think most of these
features are already in there... I joined it to Azure AD, setup a PIN login,
and saw settings to enroll it in to device management (that I did not test).
Did not see kiosk mode but this has historically been a standard Windows
feature. Did not see bitlocker settings, maybe this is really new...

~~~
hirsin
Kiosk Mode appears to be part of the Commercial Suite [1]

1\. [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/holographic/us...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/holographic/using_the_windows_device_portal#kiosk_mode)

~~~
Maarten88
Indeed, I do not see that menu item.

------
eganist
> _Contact your Microsoft account representative or email
> mpcsales@microsoft.com._

If you have to ask...

\--

Unrelated question:

> _Work access._ Anyone in your organization can remotely connect to the
> corporate network through a virtual private network on a HoloLens. HoloLens
> can also access Wi-Fi networks that require credentials.

Does this imply that the standard devkit can't access RADIUS'd Wi-Fi?

~~~
exocron
I have definitely connected my devkit to a WPA2 Enterprise network before.
Works as you would expect. Not entirely sure why they're implying that.

------
jordz
For those of you asking if it comes with good demo applications: The answer is
yes.

I played two games on a development edition back in June, these really really
emphasised the power of the hardware, its spatial awareness and just the
immersion of your whole environment.

Galaxy Raider (I think it was called) And another where you helped a furry
animal collect coins around your house or area you were in.

I tried Youtube, works great on your wall. Field of view is an interesting
topic I'm sure people will mention.

I did feel a bit ill after an hour but my friends haven't had issues. I think
it was the caffeine intake.

------
msie
I was saying it was stupid going through a sales associate but you can still
buy a developer edition for 3000.

~~~
WorldMaker
Going through a sales associate is a signal to certain sorts of big
enterprises that this product is "ready to deploy" in a serious enterprise
fashion.

------
simonh
As with many new technologies, we currently have multiple incompatible
proprietary implementations of VR, each with it's own dev tool chains. This is
a market in it's very early infancy.

I've not really tracked this closely so I'm curious. Are there any efforts
towards standardisation, if not in hardware then in software? Are any of the
current hardware standards open in any way? To what extent can existing
standards such as OpenGL be leveraged for this tech?

I see from the HoloLens FAQ that they mention Unity. Can Unity be used to
develop Hololens, Oculus and others?

~~~
danielvf
Unity does do both the Rift and the Vive, and is the offical, most supported
way to get started on both platforms.

~~~
soylentcola
I also messed around quite a bit with Unreal Engine and my Rift dev unit. It's
also compatible with Vive from what I understand. I enjoyed playing around
with it because it was easy to go from my past tinkering in stuff like
Cinema4D to making objects, textures, and lighting in UE, then hitting "play"
and being able to walk around them in VR wearing the Rift headset.

------
newman8r
I was able to hack together an ugly version of a hololens from a tracfone LCD
and some VR lenses.

Anyone hacking this type of stuff together? I have some interesting concepts I
have experimented with that include custom molded light pipe directly
contacting the cornea and getting a relatively crisp picture. Hit me up, I
love experimenting with optics and I might actually have a few novel concepts
(but as a hobbyist, hard for me to tell if they have been done before)

~~~
kinos
Please, please make a tutorial and link it. I am _highly_ interested in this.
Especially the direct to cornea contact. Is it able to provide a complete
vision override?

------
kriro
How hard is it to integrate the device in a non-Windows environment? I know a
couple of warehouses that might be interesting in testing the device for
navigation/parts identification etc. but one of them runs on BSD and the other
on Linux. I'd have to integrate with their logistics software which runs on
these machines etc.

I'm assuming that's a non-issue but asking just in case anyone has played with
HL in depth.

~~~
WorldMaker
The HoloLens runs a version of Windows 10 (it is its own computer, which
partly accounts for its $3k cost right now). You'd write Windows 10 UWP apps
for it and install them to the HoloLens. Those apps could communicate with the
rest of your apps in whichever ways make sense. For instance, you could stand
up simple REST services on the BSD/Linux machines and your UWP app could make
HTTP(S) calls to get updated information from those machines over Warehouse
WiFi.

------
wonkaWonka
Business hammocks!

------
Animats
Does it come with any useful applications? Or any good demos?

------
mingabunga
It would be good if the video worked on my Windows 10 Phone...

~~~
tboughen
Works fine on my 950xl in Edge. The video is an embedded YouTube link.

